# Harness for houdini husky



## Alee C. (Sep 20, 2012)

Ever since he was a pup my Siberian husky Rex was very smart, you could teach him anything. And he learned a lot of stuff on his own too. When he was about 1year old he learned a new trick...How to slip out of a collar:scared:
Every walk turned into a nightmare, I was afraid he would get a way and get hit by a car. I then tried harnesses with him, I even tried the no pull ones that tighten when he pulls, and still he could get out of them. As a last resort I tried choke chains, and as you guessed it they were no match for houdini dog. 

Now I live in canada, and where i live the closest pet strore is like 2 hours away. So I went on the internet in search of something, anything that rex couldn't slip out of. And thats when I found this, the best product I ever purchased:
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=6070358
The escape artist harness, brandished with a third strap to keep dogs from escaping. The harness stood to its name. NOT ONCE did rex slip out of this harness. I had this harness for years, and it did me well.

I also found this product by lupine pets, the combo collar, which I usually walk rex on if we are in town. He has never slipped out of this either, but with these collars I have to watch carefully, as I know that if he tried to he probably could back out of it.
http://i.tfcdn.com/img2/I_WQFj8AY5r...OT9XHyKi76lvYujkbuaS5OJe5KOXVZAOAA**/fyVMtP8A


A couple months ago, in need of a new harness, I visited the ultrapaws site, only to find that they no longer make the escape artist harness, i was devastated. But yesterday I stumbled upon the ruffwear WebMaster Harness, it also has 3 straps, and looks very well made. 
http://www.themountainfactor.com/shop/shopimages/sections/thumbnails/110225webmasterred.jpg

So I am just wondering if any of you have tried the webmaster harness. Also what harness do you use for your dog(s)?


----------



## Ellie (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you tried a halti at all? We had one for each of my standard poodles, and they worked wonders! Also makes it so they can't pull (it tightens around their nose when they pull so it turns their head sideways.) Sounds horrible, but it's much more humane than it sounds 

Judging by how it goes on their head, I'd say it would be pretty hard to get out of.

http://www.sophiesdogadoption.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/6100_HaltiDogGrass.jpg

Not sure where you can buy one, but I'm sure lots of pet sites would have it.  Good luck!


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I really liked the design of the halti...But I guess rex thought it needed more work:rollseyes

Cause as soon as i put it on him he took it off


----------



## Ellie (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh mannnn that's crazy!!
Sorry, I wish I had more to suggest that's what we've always used. 
Maybe you could connect a halti to a harness somehow? Seems to me that would be impossible to escape from


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 21, 2012)

I had the same problem with my dog. She is rottweiler/beagle mix...she started jumping the fence at 10 weeks old, so we put in an invisible fence. She didnt care that it shocked her, she would still charge the fence and go over it. So I got her a "stubborn dog" shock collar and it worked for about a month before she got used to the shock and jumped. So i got her a harness and whenever we werent home we had to chain her...she would get out of the harness, so i got her a different style harness...same thing...now she has a pinch collar and has never gotten out it. i hate using it, but it works and it doesnt hurt them


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/111525...r:adType=pla&gclid=CP-wycj6xrICFUJx4Aod6w8AAg


----------

